# Groundsman wages



## skyhightree1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Can everyone tell me where there located and what hourly wage they start there Groundsman off at ? I just wondered how much it varies across the country.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Aug 27, 2008)

hi, i'm in Miami, FL area
immigrants get $50-60 for 12/hr day.
newbies who can speak english get $7/hr. when they learn to climb it goes to $10/hr. when they grow a pair and stop complaining about red ants it goes all the way to $11/hr.
i include free lunch and drinks (3 items from the dollar menu)


----------



## Groundman One (Aug 27, 2008)

$10 for new guys. A raise to $12 or $15 (even the first day) if they are good or very good. $20 for the select few who push themselves, are good natured, and have their own car and saw.

We have one guy we`ve worked with this year who is dumb as any fence post you`ve ever met. No conversational skills or intellect to speak of, and his idea of finding out if something will fall on him is to go stand under the object and stare upwards until something happens. But... he shows up early with a pickup and a trailer and will happily load branches and scrap and rake all day and then take it all home to home to burn on his land on his own time. He charges $15 an hour. As Mastercard would say: Priceless!


----------



## skyhightree1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thats the going rate around here in Va. I pay them 10 an hour and depending on there skills it goes up but I start them off at 10. I think thats fair in my opinion.


----------



## ASD (Aug 27, 2008)

newbies $12.50 bad a$$ ground men $20

but if it is a prevailing wage job $38.30 including Benny's and a climber is $38.55


----------



## skyhightree1 (Aug 27, 2008)

I just want to be fair I know everything cost alot these days and I want to pay my guys enough to survive. One guy complained to me that I could pay him more if I wanted too he pointed to my equipment and said you have these things so you know you can pay me more and then I told him I pay him according to his worth to me as a employee he didnt like that too much. Then I told him what you employee's don't realize you may see that equipment and think I am rich but its the complete opposite. I told them they don't have to worry about making payments on the stuff.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 27, 2008)

skyhightree1 said:


> I just want to be fair I know everything cost alot these days and I want to pay my guys enough to survive. One guy complained to me that I could pay him more if I wanted too he pointed to my equipment and said you have these things so you know you can pay me more and then I told him I pay him according to his worth to me as a employee he didnt like that too much. Then I told him what you employee's don't realize you may see that equipment and think I am rich but its the complete opposite. I told them they don't have to worry about making payments on the stuff.



Tell him his raise is effective when he is.


----------



## skyhightree1 (Aug 27, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> Tell him his raise is effective when he is.



I like that one ...  :agree2:


----------



## Groundman One (Aug 27, 2008)

skyhightree1 said:


> I just want to be fair I know everything cost alot these days and I want to pay my guys enough to survive. One guy complained to me that I could pay him more if I wanted too he pointed to my equipment and said you have these things so you know you can pay me more and then I told him I pay him according to his worth to me as a employee he didnt like that too much. Then I told him what you employee's don't realize you may see that equipment and think I am rich but its the complete opposite. I told them they don't have to worry about making payments on the stuff.



I'd can him on the spot, or at least read him the riot act. If he's been with you a while he's allowed to talk like that, but if he's a greenhorn, he's getting pretty snotty putting himself ahead of the equipment when in reality your oldest scrap piece of rope might be worth more to the company than him.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 27, 2008)

skyhightree1 said:


> Thats the going rate around here in Va. I pay them 10 an hour and depending on there skills it goes up but I start them off at 10. I think thats fair in my opinion.




wow


I was in a gas station yesterday that was advertising for clerks.

Ten bucks an hour plus benefits, to start. Good neighborhood, busy place with multiple clerks at all times, so not likely to get robbed.

Groundsmen bust their butts outside in the heat and cold with considerably more risk for the same money and no bennies?

Wow.

:jawdrop:


----------



## sharkfin12us (Aug 27, 2008)

*Groundmans wages*



skyhightree1 said:


> Can everyone tell me where there located and what hourly wage they start there Groundsman off at ? I just wondered how much it varies across the country.



Im here in northeast new jersey.I would say depends on experience.I have one guy i pay 17 an hour.I can trust him with almost every thing.Running saw,not damaging saw or any other equipment.I can leave him on the job and i tell him take your time and give me a call when you are done.I would love to have 2 guys but the way things are now to make decent money for a job i can only have one.Works out for him to.He can make more money working more hours.If i have a guy inexperienced i pay 10 an hour and if he is fast learner go from 10 to 12 dollars an hour in a week or 2.I want some one that is safe in every way.If i have to yell then i dont keep that person.Hope that helps you.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Aug 27, 2008)

We pay $ 100.00 per day 8 am-3:30 pm . Normally take 3 or 4 short breaks & eat a sandwich during breaks. No complaints of late & everyone does their job. Vacation 1 wk. after first 6 mo. & 2 nd. week at 1 yr. ! Insurance available on co-pay. Slow & steady gets the job done safely. We all want to go home in one piece. We like our people & hope it's mutual. Raises for reliability & knowledge ( quarterly reviews ) .


----------



## skyhightree1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for your imput all.. My guys work hard but the :censored: alot of my chains and saws which cost me alot of money. I wondered if thats there way of gettin back at me for not paying more.


----------



## frashdog (Aug 27, 2008)

OLD CHIPMONK said:


> We pay $ 100.00 per day 8 am-3:30 pm . Normally take 3 or 4 short breaks & eat a sandwich during breaks. No complaints of late & everyone does their job. Vacation 1 wk. after first 6 mo. & 2 nd. week at 1 yr. ! Insurance available on co-pay. Slow & steady gets the job done safely. We all want to go home in one piece. We like our people & hope it's mutual. Raises for reliability & knowledge ( quarterly reviews ) .


Sounds like a good place to work.


----------



## teamtree (Aug 27, 2008)

My two ground guys make $17 hour. 35 hrs a week guaranteed.

They are worth it.

Rural Southern Indiana


----------



## 460magnumMOD (Aug 27, 2008)

I started working for a local tree company here in CT about a month ago. I came from the construction industry. My boss was going to start me at 15 an hour. About 3/4 the way through the first day he said it would be 17 an hour cash for 2 weeks then 20 once I went on the books. Before the first week was up I had a key to the shop, and he is in the process of setting up a benefits package. He also has another guy who helps out once in a while who doesn't come close to that. But thats because he puts chains in the dirt and can't file them. I do all the saw maintenance, chain sharpening, and grease the machines every morning. I know my boss has enough other stuff to worry about so I do what I can. And there are many things I can't do yet, skill wise, but I pay attention and ask questions. I guess it all depends on the person and how much they're willing to put in.


----------



## epicklein22 (Aug 27, 2008)

I started in the tree business this spring. They started me at 10 under the table and then put me at 11 when I went on the books a few weeks later. I guess my company trusted me right away, They had me doing fertilizing my second day by myself. I ended up learning a lot from the guys and asked a lot of questions too. I dragged brush till my brain fell out and always tried to stay busy, I don't like being idle. I just went back to college this week and the guys said they were sad to see me go and I was asked to come back next year by the owner and everyone else. It felt good to have guys in the business for over 20 years tell me I did a good job and worked hard. As I always say, I am not afraid of work. Just get it done. As for next year, I was thinking about asking for 13 dollars. It was hard for the company to get a groundie that was worth anything this summer.


----------



## skyhightree1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Yea, one of my guys thats my lead man I pay him 31 a hour because he can run any piece of equip. you put in front of him. Fixes the saws when broken and takes care of the trucks maint. and or any equip maint.He has been with me for 5 years full benefits package. If business starts to get any worse the other guys will be leaving and used on as needed basis if they want too but he will have plenty to do especially since I am doing more excavation work vs tree work.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 27, 2008)

Treeinnovator said:


> hi, i'm in Miami, FL area
> immigrants get $50-60 for 12/hr day.
> newbies who can speak english get $7/hr. when they learn to climb it goes to $10/hr. when they grow a pair and stop complaining about red ants it goes all the way to $11/hr.
> i include free lunch and drinks (3 items from the dollar menu)



Wow I would not even work for you for 38 per hour. I would
work for a real business in good standing and safe work practice
for 27.50 per hour + bennies but I can do most everything without
rework and minimal instruction like where is the job etc. You my friend
are a hack illegal harborer that needs escorted out of the country imo.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 27, 2008)

By the way I would not even consider paying less than 11 for a new guy.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 27, 2008)

460magnumMOD said:


> I started working for a local tree company here in CT about a month ago. I came from the construction industry. My boss was going to start me at 15 an hour. About 3/4 the way through the first day he said it would be 17 an hour cash for 2 weeks then 20 once I went on the books. Before the first week was up I had a key to the shop, and he is in the process of setting up a benefits package. He also has another guy who helps out once in a while who doesn't come close to that. But thats because he puts chains in the dirt and can't file them. I do all the saw maintenance, chain sharpening, and grease the machines every morning. I know my boss has enough other stuff to worry about so I do what I can. And there are many things I can't do yet, skill wise, but I pay attention and ask questions. I guess it all depends on the person and how much they're willing to put in.



+1 guard the water jug too long I will send ya packing. Have a clue I will fatten a wallet! I work alone mostly but I have one guy that I pay 25 but he is worth every penny.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm in Georgia. 
I work 3 part time guys in rotation, whoever's free that day.

I buy breakfast and lunch.
Supply bottled water and Gatorade.
We run all my equipment, all my guys bring is themselves.

I pay one guy 100.00 a day and we take 2 out of 8 hours on break.

I pay one guy 15.00 an hour and we take 10 minutes of every hour on water break.

I pay one guy 200.00 a day for 7 hrs. And we take 10 minutes of every hour on water break.


I pay as much as I can, depending on what they can do. 
But I don't push any of my guys. The works hot and hard.

I do go back by myself and finish a little bit to bring the job in. Alot.

But hey, everybodys happy. And we're making money.


----------



## memetic (Aug 27, 2008)

We pay $10 an hour but if the day is good and they work efficient we give a cash bonus which turns out to be $15-20 an hour. Most of the time it is $10-15 an hour.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Aug 28, 2008)

$12-13 is standard to start around here. Bennies after 3 months. 2wks vacation. If you don't last the year, then vacation time is paid out at 4% of wages earned (as per the Labour Code).

One of our guys quit and started at a municipality as an auxiliary. $22.50 to start (dragging brush) +12% in lieu of bennies. However, there is no guarantee on the amount of work he'll get.


----------



## Groundman One (Aug 28, 2008)

Looking at the wages listed here, I think I must be the highest paid groundman in North America. I'm starting to feel pretty good about myself.    

Then again, anyone who can tolerate a bunch of water walking climbers for ten straight years deserves a reward.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 28, 2008)

460magnumMOD said:


> I know my boss has enough other stuff to worry about so I do what I can. And there are many things I can't do yet, skill wise, but I pay attention and ask questions.




Watch yourself, buddy. You keep that up and you'll _always _be making more than the next guy. Where's the fun in that? What will you have to complain about?


----------



## rbtree (Aug 28, 2008)

460magnumMOD said:


> I started working for a local tree company here in CT about a month ago. I came from the construction industry. My boss was going to start me at 15 an hour. About 3/4 the way through the first day he said it would be 17 an hour cash for 2 weeks then 20 once I went on the books. Before the first week was up I had a key to the shop, and he is in the process of setting up a benefits package. He also has another guy who helps out once in a while who doesn't come close to that. But thats because he puts chains in the dirt and can't file them. I do all the saw maintenance, chain sharpening, and grease the machines every morning. I know my boss has enough other stuff to worry about so I do what I can. And there are many things I can't do yet, skill wise, but I pay attention and ask questions. I guess it all depends on the person and how much they're willing to put in.



Sounds like you've found a good employer, and you are a great (entry level?)worker!

I pay part time help $15-20 per hour if they are good. Rarely less than $140 a day, unless the worker is green or not up to par (which would mean he'd not be asked to work again anyhow)

I prefer to have everyone on the crew be a capable climber, or at least be able to do ground based pruning and removals. For such trained or capable workers, We pay $25-40 per hour, or $200-350 per day. No benefit package at this time.


----------



## B-Edwards (Aug 28, 2008)

460magnumMOD said:


> I started working for a local tree company here in CT about a month ago. I came from the construction industry. My boss was going to start me at 15 an hour. About 3/4 the way through the first day he said it would be 17 an hour cash for 2 weeks then 20 once I went on the books. Before the first week was up I had a key to the shop, and he is in the process of setting up a benefits package. He also has another guy who helps out once in a while who doesn't come close to that. But thats because he puts chains in the dirt and can't file them. I do all the saw maintenance, chain sharpening, and grease the machines every morning. I know my boss has enough other stuff to worry about so I do what I can. And there are many things I can't do yet, skill wise, but I pay attention and ask questions. I guess it all depends on the person and how much they're willing to put in.



You are the guy I WAS looking for . You are the guy most think they are, when in reality they aren't close. You are the guy who will get a raise and the others will wonder why.I have had guys on here tell me that my attitude is what was wrong with my employees . If I had 2 of you , the two of you and me would be taking our attitudes to the bank and also be very happy.I started out at $5.00 an hour for Asplundh.


----------



## Ollie B (Aug 28, 2008)

sharkfin12us said:


> If i have to yell then i dont keep that person.Hope that helps you.



LOL....Just thinking of my red-faced boss on any given day, hollering from the ground to hurry up and top the :censored: tree already. Than he tells me to take my time and don't do anything silly and stupid. 

Of course he pays me on average 25 and hour and tells me he's also paying me for his right yell at me. I am in this order: fall guy, ground guy, beginning climber. I have my saw, spurs, saddle, etc etc.... though. I probably get a bit more for that....and it's just us two.


----------



## 460magnumMOD (Aug 28, 2008)

I guess I'm money hungry. The best way to make it is to work hard, so I do. I enjoy the work. It's hard, but its honest. my boss and I are actually going to do a little practice climbing this weekend. He's going to be training me to climb so that I can do every aspect of tree care from the ground up. I like to get involved with new things, I don't want to be that guy stuck in the same position getting bored out of my mind. Not to mention, the more I can do the more he pays me. That's my kind of incentive. Plus, I don't know about you guys, but around here chicks seem to dig tree guys. So the harder you work the more they look.


----------



## Groundman One (Aug 28, 2008)

460magnumMOD said:


> Plus, I don't know about you guys, but around here chicks seem to dig tree guys. So the harder you work the more they look.



I don't care if the guy has a Ferrari and a huge bank account, when the **** hits the fan and a real man is needed, all that cash and flash is trash 'cause the women will be looking for the big bear to keep 'em warm in the winter.

Chicks love da lumberjacks!


----------



## Ollie B (Aug 28, 2008)

460magnumMOD said:


> I guess I'm money hungry. The best way to make it is to work hard, so I do. I enjoy the work. It's hard, but its honest. my boss and I are actually going to do a little practice climbing this weekend. He's going to be training me to climb so that I can do every aspect of tree care from the ground up. I like to get involved with new things, I don't want to be that guy stuck in the same position getting bored out of my mind. Not to mention, the more I can do the more he pays me. That's my kind of incentive. Plus, I don't know about you guys, but around here chicks seem to dig tree guys. So the harder you work the more they look.




Sho' Nuff

 Here's to ground guys moving up.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 28, 2008)

460magnumMOD said:


> I guess I'm money hungry. The best way to make it is to work hard, so I do. I enjoy the work. It's hard, but its honest. my boss and I are actually going to do a little practice climbing this weekend. He's going to be training me to climb so that I can do every aspect of tree care from the ground up. I like to get involved with new things, I don't want to be that guy stuck in the same position getting bored out of my mind. Not to mention, the more I can do the more he pays me. That's my kind of incentive. Plus, I don't know about you guys, but around here chicks seem to dig tree guys. So the harder you work the more they look.



That is cause they know we got a big trunk :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ollie B (Aug 28, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> That is cause they know we got a big trunk :hmm3grin2orange:



haha....had my ex-girlfriend with me at the saw shop a few months ago and she saw bumper sticker on the rig next to ours... "Hug a logger, you'll never go back to trees". She thought about that for a minute, being a dreadlocked hippie woman, and laughed a good bit of the way home. I love busting boundries.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 29, 2008)

460magnumMOD said:


> I guess I'm money hungry. The best way to make it is to work hard, so I do. I enjoy the work. It's hard, but its honest. my boss and I are actually going to do a little practice climbing this weekend. He's going to be training me to climb so that I can do every aspect of tree care from the ground up. I like to get involved with new things, I don't want to be that guy stuck in the same position getting bored out of my mind. Not to mention, the more I can do the more he pays me. That's my kind of incentive. Plus, I don't know about you guys, but around here chicks seem to dig tree guys. So the harder you work the more they look.


I hate your boss. Lucky bastard.


----------



## 460magnumMOD (Aug 29, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Sho' Nuff
> 
> Here's to ground guys moving up.



Hey I'm just tryin to better myself. I'm confused as to why more don't make an effort to do the same. One of the guys who helps my boss out now and then actually got mad and threatened me because I was making him look bad, and taking hours away from him. My response was "you better start bustin *** then, cause it'll only get worse for you from here" I don't take to kindly to people trying to threaten me.


----------



## 460magnumMOD (Aug 29, 2008)

tree MDS said:


> I hate your boss. Lucky bastard.



From what he told me, he's had to weed through alot of morons. I guess there aren't too many people left who believe in a hard honest days work. I think the low starting wages also turn away alot of guys who have some drive and skill.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Aug 29, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> I'm in Georgia.
> I work 3 part time guys in rotation, whoever's free that day.
> 
> I buy breakfast and lunch.
> ...



you pay them to take water breaks 10 minutes in each hour? you need to act like a boss and do what i do... tell them to drink their water bottle while dragging brush to the truck.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 29, 2008)

Treeinnovator said:


> you pay them to take water breaks 10 minutes in each hour? you need to act like a boss and do what i do... tell them to drink their water bottle while dragging brush to the truck.



Tell you what I am interested in working for you one day.
Tell me that about the water I dare ya, I will guaranty you
to be singing soprano after!


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 29, 2008)

Treeinnovator said:


> you pay them to take water breaks 10 minutes in each hour? you need to act like a boss and do what i do... tell them to drink their water bottle while dragging brush to the truck.



No one on here wants to hear anything about how you run your illegals, I mean crew.


----------



## 460magnumMOD (Aug 30, 2008)

Treeinnovator said:


> you pay them to take water breaks 10 minutes in each hour? you need to act like a boss and do what i do... tell them to drink their water bottle while dragging brush to the truck.



This is hard work. If you don't stay hydrated and eat good you won't be able to stand on your feet let alone drag brush. Any good boss knows this and would rather everyone be effective and walk away from the job at the end of the day with no injuries, no accidents, and his workers wanting to continue working for him. I bet that taking those short breaks pays off in the end, keeping the guys energized and ready to go. If you don't take those breaks and just wear down, you get slower and end up taking longer anyways.


----------



## Treeinnovator (Aug 30, 2008)

460magnumMOD said:


> This is hard work. If you don't stay hydrated and eat good you won't be able to stand on your feet let alone drag brush. Any good boss knows this and would rather everyone be effective and walk away from the job at the end of the day with no injuries, no accidents, and his workers wanting to continue working for him. I bet that taking those short breaks pays off in the end, keeping the guys energized and ready to go. If you don't take those breaks and just wear down, you get slower and end up taking longer anyways.



sir, you have a lazy man's attitude. do you think any of the olympic athletes took it easy?


----------



## Ollie B (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't think it takes 10 minutes to drink water.

Just sayin.......


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 30, 2008)

460magnumMOD said:


> This is hard work. If you don't stay hydrated and eat good you won't be able to stand on your feet let alone drag brush. Any good boss knows this and would rather everyone be effective and walk away from the job at the end of the day with no injuries, no accidents, and his workers wanting to continue working for him. I bet that taking those short breaks pays off in the end, keeping the guys energized and ready to go. If you don't take those breaks and just wear down, you get slower and end up taking longer anyways.




:notrolls2:


----------



## Treeinnovator (Aug 30, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> I don't think it takes 10 minutes to drink water.
> 
> Just sayin.......



exactly !!!
when thirsty, you chug the bottle in one or two swigs ... 30 seconds tops


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Aug 30, 2008)

460magnumMOD said:


> This is hard work. If you don't stay hydrated and eat good you won't be able to stand on your feet let alone drag brush. Any good boss knows this and would rather everyone be effective and walk away from the job at the end of the day with no injuries, no accidents, and his workers wanting to continue working for him. I bet that taking those short breaks pays off in the end, keeping the guys energized and ready to go. If you don't take those breaks and just wear down, you get slower and end up taking longer anyways.



Proven.

Don't sweat the trollminator, he's all talk and as a result no action to be sure.

My guys will chug on the go when we are wound up and running. They are in their early twenties, both very good running backs in their day, one especially a work horse. They know when to chug on the go, and when to work in a breather that doesn't effect production. In any given hour there is always time for that.

I can set the pace, and often push them to their limits, but wisdom is found in the ability to know when to throttle up and throttle down and brake to get the best time possible on any given cycle.

It's not only a good practice for production, but for safety as well. I have no time for foolishness in running a production line clearance crew, soon to be multiple crews.

Any idiot can turn em and burn em, but he is clueless of the bottom line. I'd put my crew up against any such moron with twice the workers, foreign or domestic. By the end of the day, and especially noticeable by the end of the week, I'll have more done with less man hours, safely. And that is working around power and residential targets.


----------



## 460magnumMOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Proven.
> 
> Don't sweat the trollminator, he's all talk and as a result no action to be sure.
> 
> ...



Agreed. You put together a good crew, take good care of them, and they will take care of you. Work hard and work SMART. I also agree, chug on the go, it doesn't take that long to get a drink. But besides lunch, it's not a bad idea to take one or two 10 or 15 min. breaks. That also kinda gives you a chance to step back an asses the progress, see where your doing good and where you need to step it up.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 31, 2008)

No drivers license = 11.00 per hour. Drivers license = 13.50 to start.
Jeff


----------



## WolverineMarine (Sep 1, 2008)

I do stumping as a side business..I own my own..and I'm a very experienced heavy equipment operator that do as my primary occupation. A possible lay-off is looming at work if we don't sell some more houses pretty soon and
I'm considering looking into trying to jump on with a tree service part time to possibly get me through the winter. I have a class A cdl, spotless driving record, as before mentioned, very experienced with every kind of heavy equipment possible, knowledge of, understanding, and experience with chippers, I went through ACRT's basic arborist program on my own dime..and I own my own saddle..I am 110% reliable..eager to learn..and willing to bust my a$$ day in and day out..is there some scale I could ask for given the above mentioned..with the understanding that talk is cheap, until proven otherwise?


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Sep 1, 2008)

*wages in NYS*

here in upstate new york I start guys without a clue $12 if they are reliable and hardworking. If they have a little experience $13. Experienced groundies make around $15.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 1, 2008)

WolverineMarine said:


> I do stumping as a side business..I own my own..and I'm a very experienced heavy equipment operator that do as my primary occupation. A possible lay-off is looming at work if we don't sell some more houses pretty soon and
> I'm considering looking into trying to jump on with a tree service part time to possibly get me through the winter. I have a class A cdl, spotless driving record, as before mentioned, very experienced with every kind of heavy equipment possible, knowledge of, understanding, and experience with chippers, I went through ACRT's basic arborist program on my own dime..and I own my own saddle..I am 110% reliable..eager to learn..and willing to bust my a$$ day in and day out..is there some scale I could ask for given the above mentioned..with the understanding that talk is cheap, until proven otherwise?


Can you tie a saw on??


----------



## WolverineMarine (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm pretty experienced with a saw..I'm not going to try and say something I'm not..I have a MS 361 that I use w/ my business..ACRT taught me a ton about pruning, rigging..etc..I just have yet to put much of the lessons learned into application as far as being in the trees...on the ground..I'm sure I could keep up with all but the best and most experienced groundsman.


----------



## testlight (Sep 1, 2008)

I earned between 10 and 13 in Oregon. In Alaska I wouldn't want to work for less that 15, more if its over the table.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

testlight said:


> I earned between 10 and 13 in Oregon. In Alaska I wouldn't want to work for less that 15, more if its over the table.



I would work Alaska for 50 ph + lodging including free hunting and guide.


----------



## testlight (Sep 1, 2008)

Ahh come on Alaska is the best place on earth.... in the summer , and if you are good with a saw you can get a job as a faller and make pretty serious cash.


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 1, 2008)

testlight said:


> Ahh come on Alaska is the best place on earth.... in the summer , and if you are good with a saw you can get a job as a faller and make pretty serious cash.



I have nothing against Alaska so don't take it wrong I just can't go
back or take a pay cut, to go thousands of miles from my forty
acer nest. They are supposed to pay better there and I make
that here of course it is gross!


----------

